# Never miss.



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think this is some pretty cool technology. Very expensive though $7,000 to $27,000 with each shot costing $8.00. The company claims average people out shooting military snipers. You could save money not needing a bunch of practice ammo. I think it would also be very scary to be on the other end of one of these. 
Official Site ? XactSystem? Precision Guided Firearms | TrackingPoint


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks amazing, don't quite understand it, lol. 

But very interesting.

The price should come down. New technology is always expensive.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

O.O

Why does the scope/optic remind me of the original _War of the Worlds_ aliens?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The top model specs say you can hit a target moving at 20 MPH .75 miles away. From what I can tell you tag the target then pull the trigger. The gun then does not fire until you get the gun aimed exactly where it needs to be for an exact hit. They say they have financing available with money back guarantee. The 5.56 is only $7,500.


----------

